# SUB WANTED => Southern Maryland



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking for a few good truck, with or without spreaders to clear the St. Mary's College campus. Entire campus roadways, and several parking lots.

Pays $85 per hour. Loaders and other specialty equipment paid accordingly.


----------

